# Installed new Pacesetter Catback



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought I would give this system a chance, I found it for $379 shipped, thought it might be cheap in design and material but to my surprise it turned out pretty nice. Very easy to install, sounds pretty good a little loud sometimes, and did I mention it was $379 shipped. Very happy with the end result would recommend it if your on a tight budget or you just don't feel like paying $700-$1000 for another setup that gives the same results. If you have any questions that I can help with let me know.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Jcoin said:


> I thought I would give this system a chance, I found it for $379 shipped, thought it might be cheap in design and material but to my surprise it turned out pretty nice. Very easy to install, sounds pretty good a little loud sometimes, and did I mention it was $379 shipped. Very happy with the end result would recommend it if your on a tight budget or you just don't feel like paying $700-$1000 for another setup that gives the same results. If you have any questions that I can help with let me know.


Got a sound clip?Would like to hear it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Got a sound clip?Would like to hear it.


^^^^^what he said^^^^^^


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

sound clip!
also do you have pacesetter headers or just cat-back


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

trying to figure out how to get a sound clip up, not so savey with the computer. I have SLP long tubes with cats already on the car. I'll see what I can do.


----------

